# Experiencing Being Sidelined For 1st Time



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Ugh so frustrating, and it HAD to coincide with the arrival of a new puppy. I am SO mad at myself.

Background- I usually do a 6 mile walk with fun fetch and OB incorporated on a mostly daily basis. Valor LOVES it and our OB has become so much more snappier. I'm learning, he is more enthused as I get more confident. Anyway, we are pretty urban here but there is this high tension wire field that dissects my town in half. It is about 50 to 75 ft wide, 2 miles long, bordered on either side by people's backyards and most have planted a pretty good bush/brush border. It is privately owned by the power company and I called and they said no problem with dog off lead as long he is under my control and I clean up after him. No problem! What a gem of an opportunity for urban living! It also has hills. Workouts for all!

Well, 2 weeks ago we were doing our usual. Valor's shoulders were really coming up nicely from 2 ball on the gentle grass hills. Very buff. My friend came one day and was able to throw the Gappay ball WAY farther than I could and Valor lit up! So wanting to give him the same sprint distance I figured hey, great place to use a Chuck It. I used it with an extra large Gappy ball instead of the tennis ball it came with. Tennis balls are a choking hazard for a dog Valor's size.

So I jammed the Gappay Ball in the Chuck It. Whipped it. It went straight up in the air (and here folks is where a smarter person would have tweaked the sheer distance achieved) and it took forever to come down. Both of us looking all around for a few seconds before it hit the ground. So I reset and change my angle to avoid the early release. 

It took off like a missile. My brain had time to say " too far" but my mouth didn't PLATZ him. I am SO mad at myself. He took off SO in drive ...he was full sprinting as the ball soared 100 yards away (yes, 100) still not hitting the ground. Of course he had to catch up to it so he was motoring. There was a big tire rut in the ground I didn't see far away and he hit it hard.  He rolled over like at LEAST 3 times. Then he kept running after the ball, was hunting for it since he could not find it. Found it!! And came sprinting back looking just fine. So I figure ok maybe we came out of this OK.

Next day, no issue whatsoever. However on the 2nd day, very pronounced limp. Nothing obvious at the vet with moving stuff around and pressing. So, just crate rest and overall rest. That was 2 weeks ago. Every time it gets a little better he perks up ..and then he overdoes it and is limping again.

He is definitely getting very bummed too. I am worried this will be a long rest and something that haunts us whenever he does strenuous work. My fingers are crossed that isn't the case. It sounds muscular maybe since it took 2 days to stiffen up? If it isn't better in a few days I will have it xrayed. UGH!

Anyway posting here because looking for feedback/experience on being on the DL list but then being able to return to IPO.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is hard to be patient for things to heal. My gal-dog pulled a muscle in her back and we both got a bit impatient to get moving again. instead of two weeks it took 2 months, but we are all better now


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Out in the boonies it's the deep and wide drainage ditches that can be treacherous.My dogs have taken some scary tumbles when they misjudged the depth when the weeds and brush grow high.They average around ten days of rest after a sprain before they're back at it.They will get pretty impatient not being able to run flat out.The one thing they've got going for them is their bodies are acclimated to rough terrain.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks  I just hope it isn't chronic now. Like my shoulder. And my knee, and my.......


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck. Few things are worse than when they're out of commission. Hope this is a quick heal.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It really makes NO SENSE to me that it took 2 days for the limp to show up. I'm a retired nurse, and I've been pretty athletic in my younger days, so I know a bit about injuries. I would be looking for another cause.

How old is Valor? If he's under a year or year and a half old, I'd be thinking panosteitis ('growing pains') But the treatment for that is pretty much the same as for a sprain (rest, analgesics.)

Link: https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/panosteitis-in-dogs


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He will be 2 in June. Let me see if I can get a video of him walking...

I have had muscle pulls and strain/sprains that were twingy the day of, but got progressively worse as the next day progressed. Especially if I continued same activity :/


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

CometDog said:


> Thanks  I just hope it isn't chronic now. Like my shoulder. And my knee, and my.......


He's young. If you find a good orthopedic specialist and are patient in restricting him now, he will be fine. Try being on the DL for a year with a super high drive, young working dog for a year :| It's become a year because I didn't restrict her enough initially.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

ausland will take that under advisement, not rushing back. Eh, it gets better and then the minute he gets happy and hops around he is limping again. Taking him Friday for an exam and possible xray. It was a pretty decent wreck and want to make sure no tears/ruptures/fractures of bones or tendons. My boy  He has been such a dream with the puppy, he has suspicion with people strangers..but he is such a good boy with smaller weaker dogs and children..women...guys he gets to know.He is also decent with other stable aloof males. I hate seeing him limp. He is very tall (27.5 and 96lbs) I have been so careful with waiting for rigorous stuff. **** huge tire rut. Just venting. No more fetch after he is better unless it's a clear field where I can see these things. 

The pup is a little [email protected]$$ and Valor is just letting him feel his oats. They have very limited time together right now to avoid dogginess out of the pup..but, something about such a strong defensive yet kind dog that makes me get the feels when he is hurt lol


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully the vet visit comes out ok and rest will be enough. Zoey bit it the other day while running, luckily not at top speed. She went down on her lower jaw and skidded like that for a short distance comin away from it with only a mouthful of the forest floor. She had inadvertently found deep horse or moose tracks left in the mud that had since hardened up. They holes were, maybe 6 or 7" inches deep and appearently enough to trip her up.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Good news! Not a joint or sprain...just a muscle pull on his..tricep? The muscle across the front of his chest to shoulder. 2 weeks only walks, no jumping or real work. The vet also advised (and I agree) ...they dont fetch when ball is in the air. Release them once ball is on the ground. Like send out style. That way they arent looking skyward while running full tilt. I have learned...

I drove an hour to go to a vet that works her dogs in IGP. Worth the trip because I feel like they "get it"


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad all is good . wow an hour makes me love my trusted vet even more and he is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CometDog said:


> The vet also advised (and I agree) ...they dont fetch when ball is in the air. Release them once ball is on the ground. Like send out style. That way they arent looking skyward while running full tilt. I have learned...


I never never never release my dog when the ball is in the air. That's how dogs get balls jammed in their throats.

I throw it, let it land, let them build drive waiting for the release and then...GO!

Rest him well! Can't wait till June!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks! Definitely, lesson learned. I've also retired the Chuck It. It doesn't need to go 100 yards lol

This will force me to dedicate the needed time to tracking. It just doesn't light me up for some reason. Thanks again all


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I have to agree there are better exercises than just running around. You could bike the 12.5 miles for the AD. Yes t takes time but good workout for you and your dog. Plus a target for award. I liked tracking and it provided a good work out for both of us. It’s hard work for the dog to concentrated on the track. The tougher the terrain the harder the dog must work mentally. Found it built an incredible amount of stamina for other events . My dog could hardly wait for me to come home from work so he could go tracking. Weather did not matter. We did one trial in a downpour ing rain. The only team to pass. Even the obedience part it was raining. We both were soaked by the days end. You can work on obedience and sharpen it up. I like to add new things for the dog to do. Heel on all four sides is a good one. Ever get the long leash tangled going sround an object? I hav a backup command and a go around command. So I can direct the dog. Hand signals work but voice I think gives the dog confidence that you are trying to help him. I’ve added hand voice and whistle recall commands too. A blinking flashlight as been more difficult but works in the open field at night. A good challenge.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread was from last year.


----------

